# The best time of the year to get little



## Dogbones (Feb 5, 2009)

A frind of mine once said the best time of the year to get a little is the first weekend of deer season.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

What?


----------



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

ok? LOL


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

ummm ok?

Your statement reminds me of one of my favorite sayings:

"I hunt whitetails year round!"

(four legged in the fall and two legged the rest of the year)


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

best line i heard this weekend.

Dad to his son( son had a few to many a baked beans for lunch)

Dad: are you in rut?

Son: What?!?!

Dad: Well, you have a fat neck and you smell really bad.

:lol:


----------

